# Why Choose What's (continued...)



## davidstaples (Dec 10, 2010)

As Stringmusic said in another thread...

Why choose what's not as good as the opposed?

A lot of you Christians say that Santa Claus does not exist, yet you can't undeniably prove that.

Children claim that Santa Claus does exist, yet nobody can undeniably prove that.

You must admit to yourself, "If Santa Claus does exist, life  would be much better".


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 10, 2010)

Santa Claus can be proven not to exist. 
Dont put the presents under the tree this year and see if they are there Christmas morning.


----------



## pnome (Dec 10, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> Santa Claus can be proven not to exist.
> Dont put the presents under the tree this year and see if they are there Christmas morning.



Santa was just too tired to visit your house that Christmas.  

Or rather, it was "Santa's will" that you not get presents.  But Santa works in mysterious ways. So maybe you did get a present for Christmas, you just didn't realize that is what the present was.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 10, 2010)

pnome said:


> Santa was just too tired to visit your house that Christmas.


never said I didnt get any presents as a child, my parents just told me that they were the ones that put the presents under the tree every year when I was older. 



> Or rather, it was "Santa's will" that you not get presents.  But Santa works in mysterious ways. So maybe you did get a present for Christmas, you just didn't realize that is what the present was.



This is just a childish argument, this is another attempt to give attributes that only God has, and give them to something that is made up. If you give all the attributes of a computer to something you make up called a majigity box, its still a computer.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 10, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> never said I didnt get any presents as a child, my parents just told me that they were the ones that put the presents under the tree every year when I was older.
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a childish argument, this is another attempt to give attributes that only God has, and give them to something that is made up. If you give all the attributes of a computer to something you make up called a majigity box, its still a computer.



And you know that it's God's will and not Santa's how? 

The point is that you can call it God or Ganesh or Santa.  It doesn't matter.

She was sick.  We prayed.  She died.  It was God's (or Santa's or Vishnu's) will

He was sick. we prayed. He got better.  It was God's (or Santa's or Vishvu's) will.

It doesn't matter who or what you attribute it to except in your own mind.


----------



## davidstaples (Dec 10, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> never said I didnt get any presents as a child, my parents just told me that they were the ones that put the presents under the tree every year when I was older.



Santa doesn't visit houses who don't believe in him.  No wonder your parents had to put presents under the tree.


----------



## pnome (Dec 10, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> This is just a childish argument



You said it.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 10, 2010)

> It doesn't matter who or what you attribute it to except in your own mind.


I think it does matter, I believe there is absolute truth.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 10, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> Santa doesn't visit houses who don't believe in him.  No wonder your parents had to put presents under the tree.



Ok, the downsided to not believing in Santa Claus= your parents putting out presents- check

The downside to not believing in God= not being in the presence of God for eternity-check


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 10, 2010)

pnome said:


> You said it.



Not the same at all, one cannot prove either way that God 100% exist or not, there is a downside to non-belief, not believing in Santa Claus has no downside.


----------



## davidstaples (Dec 10, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> Not the same at all, one cannot prove either way that God 100% exist or not, there is a downside to non-belief, not believing in Santa Claus has no downside.



Tell that to kids whose parents can't afford presents.


----------



## Achilles Return (Dec 10, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> Santa Claus can be proven not to exist.



This is absolutely untrue. You can't prove negatives - which is why no one here attempts to "prove" god doesn't exist. We only offer what we consider to be serious doubts (logical inconsistencies, lack of evidence).

This is the same method you chose for not believing in Santa by noticing the lack of presents under the tree.


----------



## Achilles Return (Dec 10, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> This is just a childish argument



We finally agree on something.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 10, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> Tell that to kids whose parents can't afford presents.



So what are you trying to say? If someone doesnt have money to buy presents for their kids, they tell them that Santa is real and presents appear under the tree?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 10, 2010)

Achilles Return said:


> This is absolutely untrue. You can't prove negatives - which is why no one here attempts to "prove" god doesn't exist. We only offer what we consider to be serious doubts (logical inconsistencies, lack of evidence).
> 
> This is the same method you chose for not believing in Santa by noticing the lack of presents under the tree.



Im sorry, your right. My point in my other thread(and this one) was niether can be proven 100%, even if the evidence was leaning more towards a negative in your opinion, whats the benefit in believing God does not exist? Especially in the End. Not believing for the sake of believing or to keep away from he11, but actually changing your beliefs and changing where you put your faith.


----------



## davidstaples (Dec 10, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> Im sorry, your right. My point in my other thread(and this one) was niether can be proven 100%, even if the evidence was leaning more towards a negative in your opinion, whats the benefit in believing God does not exist? Especially in the End. Not believing for the sake of believing or to keep away from he11, but actually changing your beliefs and changing where you put your faith.



See, I didn't realize we're supposed to look at believing in your God simply from an ROI perspective.  My bad.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 10, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> See, I didn't realize we're supposed to look at believing in your God simply from an ROI perspective.  My bad.



Bad at acronyms, ROI?


----------



## davidstaples (Dec 10, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> Bad at acronyms, ROI?



ROI = Return On Investment


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 10, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> ROI = Return On Investment



The ROI is just part of it, so whats your thoughts on it?


----------

